# my baby is holding the side lof his head - worried!



## missyb

Hy, 

My LO is nearly 4 months old. for the last few weeks me and my other half have commented on our LO placing the palm of his hands on the side of his head above his ear and towards his forehead.. he seems to do it when his dis-stressed or upset. Im sure his doing it more over the last couple of days. only the one hand left side.

Has anyone experienced this or know why he does it or what could be wrong...

thanks


----------



## topazicatzbet

might be worth getting him checked out for an ear infection.


----------



## i_am_amy

Hey, my daughter has been doing this too. She holds the side of her head and her ear when she gets tired. I spoke to our HV and she said this is just a comfort thing for some babies and not to worry unless she seems distressed or has a temperature. Hope this helps. xx


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

my baby does this too, but only when shes tierd...when she was younger she would only go to sleep with her hand gripping her hair!! lol


----------



## soootired

My lo does this too. started really scratching the back of her head. I come to the conclusion that she just has found her head iygwim lol.


----------



## Tsia

Mylo does this.. sometimes it leads to playing with his ear. I thought he may have an ear infection but all checked ok.. and hv said it was a comfort thing.


----------



## Rachel_C

Leyla puts her hands on the side of her head or holds her ears when she's teething... that started at 4 months. Maybe worth having a look to see if you can see any changes in LO's gums.


----------



## missyb

He his teething, but we're going to the doctors later to check it out.


----------



## mum2b2009

could be ear infection.. hope feels better soon :flower:


----------



## cutie4evr01

I read this could be due to teething, since the pain can radiate into their ears


----------



## missyb

We went to to doctors and he checked his ears, they are ok. The doctor did say when they are teething they get ear ache. So it could be that and a comfort thing.


----------



## OmarsMum

missyb said:


> We went to to doctors and he checked his ears, they are ok. The doctor did say when they are teething they get ear ache. So it could be that and a comfort thing.

Omar has been doing this for a some time now esp before bedtime :shrug:

Good to knw it's because of teething :hugs:


----------



## Buffy71

I took H to the docs with this but they said if she was in pain she would be making a fuss at the same time (she never makes a fuss so that pee'd me off! They also said it would be difficult to tell if she did have an ear infection and there would probably nothing they could/would do even if she did... Helpful, thanks... (she only did it when going to bed - still does sometimes). Gp said also a comfort thing. Anyway she does it less now and is teething without making much fuss, (althoughis making an ocean of dribble! Lol). Hope your gp is more useful!

X


----------



## loopdido

If he's not screaming then i doubt he's in pain, but get the ears checked anyway just to put your mind at rest....

Mirren keeps holding her ear and then she rubs or fiddles with her hair when she's tired. I think she's just discovered these interesting things sticking out the sides of her head and is fascinated by them, lol.


----------



## missyb

Just been to see HV and i asked her about it she said its a comfort thing and if it was a ear infection he would be crying alot. She also said its because he his teething. Well its put my mind at rest now thanks everyone.


----------

